# Vesicularia Dubyana



## Greg Stephens (Sep 30, 2006)

Was wondering if any of you where growing it?
If when you got it did it appear to have been growing emersed or immersed?
How long did it take to acclimate to you tank?
What temps do you run you tank at?

Thanks in advance!

Greg


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

well i googled it and appearantly its just java moss...

http://www.aquahobby.com/garden/e_dubyana.php


----------



## Greg Stephens (Sep 30, 2006)

Yeah thats what I thought but if you look harder you will see real Java moss is Taxiphyllum barbieri.

Here is the links for a great moss sites.

http://www.aquamoss.net/Moss-List.htm

http://www.killies.com/forum/viewforum.php...cdd1a53b152dd46


----------

